# S7 -> CAN-Bus



## smoe (2 Februar 2004)

Hi alle

Die FU's einer Anlage werden über CAN parametriert. Ich möchte jetzt die Parameter der FU's (Lenze 9300 Servos) von der Steuerung (S7-300) manipulieren. ProfiBus DP wäre zwar vorhanden aber aus Kostengründen soll der vorhandende CAN-Bus bestehen bleiben. Ich will über CAN nur parametrieren NICHT steuern!
Kennt nicht jemand eine Lösung. Am besten eine Anschaltung passend fürs $7-300er Rack.


----------



## smoe (27 Februar 2004)

Ich habe ein Teil gefunden!

http://www.helmholz.de/pages/produkte/bussysteme/helmholz_bussysteme_can300master.htm

Kostet 671 ¤ lt. AT-Vertrieb. Das Ding werd ich mir mal genauer anschaun.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Februar 2004)

*mit DP-CAN-Gateway event. günstiger?*

Hallo smoe,

falls deine CPU eine DP-Schnittstelle hat, könnte dir event. auch eine Gateway von www.deutschmann.com zur Kommunikation dienen. Diese Teile sind mir (allerdings als RS232-DP Umsetzer) in der Praxis schon mehrfach begegnet, scheinen also recht "gängig" zu sein.

Desweiteren habe ich diese Woche in einer Fremdanlage ein recht unscheinbares DP-CAN Gerät gesehen. Die Herstelleradresse habe ich mir notiert, habe sie jedoch momentan nicht zur Hand. Ich melde mich hierzu später noch mal.

Vom CAN-Bus habe ich jedoch keinen blassen Schimmer - vermutlich benötigst du einen Master? Dann hilft dir mein Beitrag sicherlich nicht weiter.


Gruß, Onkel


Nachtrag:

Die Adresse zum oben erwähnten Fabrikat: www.antal.de
Dieses Gerät ist auf der CAN-Seite sogar als Master ausgelegt!
Das Teil von www.deutschmann.com übrigends auch!


----------



## smoe (28 Februar 2004)

Hallo Onkel

Master oder nicht ist IMHO egal. Jetzt werden die FU's mit einem kleinem Bedienterminal parametriert. Das Ding ist nicht Master oder Slave und hat nichtmal eine Busadresse! Es kann aber alle Parameter der Antriebe lesen und beschreiben. Bei Lenze ist der CAN als integrierter Systembus eingesetzt. Wenn er einmal läuft lassen sich recht einfach und billig externe I/O verwenden.

Der Programmieraufwand bei der Helmholz Baugruppe scheint mir doch etwas hoch. Ich werde mir die anderen Gateways mal genauer ansehn.

smoe


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Mai 2004)

Hei smoe,

ich würde mich über eine Resonaz über Erfolg oder Misserfolg freuen.

Gruß pt


----------



## smoe (7 Mai 2004)

Das kann aber dauern. Dieses Projekt hat beim Kunden keine hohe Dringlichkeit mehr. (Und daher bei mir auch nicht). Wenn ich mich wieder damit beschäftige werdet ihr es als erstes erfahren. Ich bleibe aber auf Empfang ob es nicht doch wo was einfacheres und billigeres gibt.

smoe


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*S7 -> Systembus*

Hallo,

setze dazu das Ding von esd ein.
http://www.esd-electronics.com/german/products/CAN/can-cbm-dp_e.htm

Wird normalerweise nur zur PDO (CANIN/OUT) Kommunikation verwendet.
SDO Zugriff nur sequenziell über eine ... Funktionalität.

Da das Gerät aber die Out-Nachrichten nur bei Veränderung sendet, kann man sehr einfach durch setzen der 8Byte auf die entsprechenden Werte SDO (Parameterkanal = Codestellenzugriff) durchführen und das parallel auf mehrere 93er gleichzeitig.
Zum setzen der 8Byte - nachlesen im Teil H - Systemhandbuch 93.

Gruss
Kurt


----------



## smoe (22 Mai 2004)

Danke Kurt, wenns wieder aktuell wird werd ich mir das Teil anschaun. Hast du einen ungefähren Preis zur Hand?
Ich sehe schon du hast Erfahrung. Bitte registrier dich hier im Forum damit ich dich erreichen kann.

smoe


----------



## Kurt (24 Mai 2004)

*der Preis ist heiss*

das esd Ding kaufe ich nicht selber.

Preis etwa 16#200 
NE - die Zahl ist HEX!
NE - keine ATS und keine DM
JA - echte Euro

dafür kriegt man für 2Stk (ev3Stk) 93er ein Profibusmodul (ohne Stecker).

-------------------------
zum Gerät von Antal:
Das Ding oder richtiger der Antrieb verträgt sich mit dem Umsetzer nicht, weil der Systembus ein schmalspur CANopen ist.

Kurt


----------



## Kurt (17 Juni 2004)

*news von Helmi*

@smoe

```
Sehr geehrter Onkel Kurt,

als Funktionserweiterung für die CAN300-Baugruppe ist ab heute eine Hantierung
für den LENZE-Systembus bei uns erhältlich.

Mit den Hantierungsbausteinen können bis zu 63 LENZE-Antriebe durch einfache 
Funktionen parametriert und während des Betriebes mit Sollwerten versorgt 
werden. Es können sowohl die Parameterkanäle als auch die Prozeßdatenkanäle 
der Antriebe beschrieben und gelesen werden. EIne Beispielapplikation wird
mitgeliefert.


Handbücher zur LENZE-Systembus Hantierung oder allgemein für die CAN300-
Baugruppe finden Sie unter [url]www.helmholz.de[/url] im Menü Download->Handbücher.

Die LENZE-Systembus Hantierung kann unter der Artikelnummer 700-600-1LZ11 
zur CAN300 dazubestellt, oder nachträglich als Update erworben werden.


Für weitere Fragen und Informationen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich 
und gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichem Gruß/
Best regards

Carsten Bokholt

---------------------------------
Systeme Helmholz GmbH
----------------------------------------------------------
```

Das sind die Helmi News, sicher die schönste Lösung - weil schwarz grün und im Rack.
Die Helmi Baugruppe wird wie ein CP angesprochen, somit wird empfohlen - testen vor Verwendung.

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*VIPA*

Hallo,

bei VIPA gibt es eine CPU mit CANBUS MASTER ca. 670,00 EUR

habe Sie gerade bekommen und werde mein Glück damit versuchen.

Sie ist aif Website von VIPA nicht gelistet !

Gruß Winnie


----------



## smoe (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: news von Helmi*



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> @smoe
> Das sind die Helmi News, sicher die schönste Lösung - weil schwarz grün und im Rack.
> Die Helmi Baugruppe wird wie ein CP angesprochen, somit wird empfohlen - testen vor Verwendung.



Danke für die Info (Onkel) Kurt. Wie schon gesagt, wenns wieder aktuell wird dann werd ich mich damit beschäftigen. Im Moment habe ich leider sehr wenig Zeit für das.

smoe


----------



## smoe (9 November 2005)

*Erfahrungsbericht CAN300 von Helmholz*

Ich habe jetzt eine CAN300 Master Baugruppe von Helmholz in Betrieb genommen. Folgender Bericht ist sehr detailliert, deswegen etwas lang und wird eh nur wenige interessieren. Ungeduldige können auch gleich das Fazit am Ende lesen.

Die Augabenstellung war das mehrere Parameter von mehreren verschiedenen LENZE Umformern über ein MP370 eingestellt werden sollen.

Also folgende Bauteile besorgt.
CAN300 Master, 700 600 CAN 01, € 640.- 
CAN-Bus Stecker, 700 690 0BA11, € 26.-
Softwarepaket mit Lenze Systembus Hantierung, 800 600 1LZ11, € 198.-
Programmierkabel für Baugruppe, 700 610 0VK11, € 46.-

(Angegebene Preise sind die normalen Listenpreise)

*Die Hardware.*
Beim Versuchsaufbau ereilte mich der erste „Schock“. Der CAN-Bus Stecker ist zwar schön anzusehen und einfach über Schraubklemmen anzuschließen, ABER er ist so groß dass nach dem Anstecken an der Baugruppe die Fronttür der Baugruppe nicht mehr zugeht! Ich schreibe ein Mail an die Firma Helmholz und frage nach was das soll. Die prompte und freundliche Antwort lautet sinngemäß. „Das mit dem Stecker ist uns bekannt. Baugruppe ist eine externe Entwicklung, Alternativen zum Stecker gibt es leider keine. Abhilfe gibt es erst bei der zukünftigen Neuentwicklung der Baugruppe.“ Nach dieser Nachricht bin ich zwar etwas enttäuscht aber lasse mich nicht entmutigen. Das kann ich später immer noch lösen. Schließlich habe ich die „Lizenz zum Löten“ und einen 9 poligen SubD werde ich auch noch wo finden. Also zum nächsten Teil,

*Die Software.*
Die Software zum parametrieren der Baugruppe schaut nur im ersten Moment kompliziert aus. Die mitgelieferte Beispielprojektierung eingespielt und schon ist das erledigt. Jetzt zur Software für die S7. Die gekauften Hantierungen sind nicht geschützt, also einsehbar. Das Beispiel zur Anwendung ist eben wie ein richtiges Beispiel. Also in der Praxis nur mit zusätzlichen Aufwand brauchbar. Im Beispiel wird nur ein Antrieb behandelt (steuern und parametrieren) und es werden Hunderte Merker verwendet. Ich lege mir also ein Versuchsprogramm an und versuche mich mit der Übertragung von einem Parameter zu einem Antrieb. Es funktioniert auf Anhieb. Also nicht mehr lange herumtesten. Vorbereitung ist bekanntlich eh nur Feigheit. Die CAN300 kommt in die Anlage. Ich erstelle meine Software und gehe an die Inbetriebnahme. Leider funktioniert das Ganze nur bei einem kleinen Teil der Antriebe. Ich durchsuche mein Programm intensiv und vergeblich nach Fehlern, baue nach Möglichkeit in der laufenden Anlage Versuchsprogramme ein, und wende mich schließlich wieder an meinen Kontakt bei Helmholz. Der sagt er kann meinen umfangreichen Aufbau nicht nachbauen und bräuchte mehr Informationen. Selber habe ich natürlich auch keine umfangreiche Versuchsanlage mehr und muss alles an der laufenden Anlage machen.

Ich nutze einen geplanten Produktionsstillstand um umfangreiche Versuche mit allen Antrieben durchzuführen. Nachdem ich die CAN-Bus Adressen der Antriebe vertausche, kann ich eine genaue Diagnose stellen. Definitiv nur Antriebe über Adresse 4 zeigen Fehler bei der Parameterübertragung Unabhängig der Art und Softwarestand der Antriebsregler. Meine Erkenntnisse teile ich sofort Helmholz mit. Der freundliche Kontakt verspricht sich meines Problems anzunehmen. Jetzt folgt der übliche Entwickler – Kunden Austausch. Neue Software kommt, Erfahrungsbericht geht zurück. Jetzt sind wir bei der Softwareversion 2.1 angekommen und jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll.


*Mein Fazit:*
Anforderungen:
Über den CAN-Bus sind nur Basiskenntnisse erforderlich. Um sich ein S7 Programm zu schreiben das mehrere Antrieb mit Steuerdaten und Parameter versorgen kann ist schon etwas Aufwand erforderlich. Parametrierbare FC’s und Arbeiten mit Pointern in DB’s sollten kein Problem darstellen.

Positiv:
Die Baugruppe passt schön ins S7 Rack. Andere Anlagenbusse werden durch die Datenübertragungen nicht beeinflusst. Es können 63 Antriebe versorgt werden. Mit dem aktuellen Softwarestand tadellose Funktion. Bei den Lenze Umformern lässt sich durch die integrierte CAN Schnittstelle somit richtig Geld sparen.

Negativ:
Etwas schlampige Entwicklung im allgemeinen. Die Fehler in der Software lassen sich ja mit Updates beheben. Die Produktentwicklung nach dem Bananenprinzip (auf dem Markt werfen und beim Kunden reifen lassen) ist in letzter Zeit eben modern geworden. Trotzdem glaube ich, das solche Software besser getestet werden sollte und es nicht dem Kunden überlassen wird, gravierende Fehler aufzuzeigen. Bei den Designfehlern der Hardware kommt wieder eine alte Forderung von mir auf. „Verpflichtende Inbetriebnahmen und Wartungsarbeiten der Entwickler bei ihren eigenen Geräten“

Allgemein:
Ich werde die Baugruppe wieder einsetzten. Den CAN-Bus Stecker erspare ich mir in Zukunft, und werde selber Alternativen suchen. Meine S7 Programmteile werde ich weiterentwickeln um sie universell einsetzen zu können.


----------



## Maxl (9 November 2005)

Wir haben bisher 3 Varianten zum ansteuern von Lenze-Antrieben im Einsatz:

1. DP/CAN-Gateway von esd-Elektronik
--> funktioniert, Inbetriebnahme ist aber sehr Zeitintensiv!

2. DrivePLC von Lenze
--> wurde von Lenze programmiert und kann max 6 FU (8200) bzw. 3 Servos(9300) pro DrivePLC anbinden.
--> trotz Programmierung durch Lenze gibt es nach wie vor Probleme (meist Verbindungsabbrüche am Can-Bus)

3. Anbindung direkt an die CAN-Schnittstelle einer B&R-SPS
--> derzeitige Version der B&R Lenze-Lib erlaubt 20 FU (8200) pro B&R-CPU (Der Parameterkanal lässt sich derzeit jedoch nur bei 1 Antrieb gleichzeitig nutzen) als Gateway lässt sich z.B. eine EC21-CPU einsetzen (1 CAN, Profibus-DP Slave, Ethernet)

4. Profibus


Bei uns wurde jedenfalls entschieden, dass bei 9300er Servos in Zukunft immer Profibus zum Einsatz kommen wird - macht einfach die wenigsten Probleme
Für FUs wird je nach Auftrag/Liefervorschrift/Anzahl Antriebe die günstigste Lösung verwendet.


Bei der Helmholtz-Lösung wäre noch interessant, mit welchen Buslaufzeiten zu rechnen ist, und ob diese konstant sind!
@smoe: kannst Du darüber angaben machen?

mfg
Max


----------



## Maxl (9 November 2005)

*Re: Erfahrungsbericht CAN300 von Helmholz*



			
				smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Den CAN-Bus Stecker erspare ich mir in Zukunft, und werde selber Alternativen suchen




Rein von der Pin-Belegung her müsste der CAN-Stecker von B&R passen (Bestellnummer 7AC911.9), kostet ca. 35 EUR und hat einen zuschaltbaren Abschlusswiderstand.
Bei den CANopen Baugruppen beim PilzPnozMulti lässt sich dieser Stecker jedenfalls problemlos einsetzen.

Datenblatt zum Stecker gibts unter 
http://www.br-automation.com/downlo...19.pdf&oldfilename=BRP44400000000000000017806

Ein Gegenstück, wo auch die Pinbelegung beschrieben gibts unter
http://www.br-automation.com/downlo...02.pdf&oldfilename=BRP44400000000000000025759


sollten noch weitere Infos benötigt werden,

mfg
Max


----------



## smoe (9 November 2005)

@maxl

Die Pinbelegung würde passen. Entscheidend ist wie hoch der Stecker ist. Kannst du das mal abmessen? Vom Blech wo die Schraube durchgeht bis zu Oberkante.

Wegen der Laufzeit kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich keinen Bus-logger habe. Um es zu testen hätte ich aber noch eine Baugruppe da.

smoe


----------



## Maxl (10 November 2005)

Habe kein besseres Programm zur Verfügung, hab deshalb in Paint schnell was gemalt.

Maße in mm


----------



## smoe (10 November 2005)

Schade. Er ist zu groß. Dort wo bei dir 33mm steht habe ich max. 28mm Platz.

smoe


----------



## Maxl (12 November 2005)

Wie breit ist denn die Abdeckklappe der Helmholtz-Karte? 
Passt da die Klappe von einer Siemens DI-Karte drauf??

Für diese gäbe es nämlich Abdeckklappen, die nicht flach sind, sondern gewinkelt; und somit stehen ca. 8 - 10 mm mehr Platz zur verfügung.

Ach ja: Die Dinger sind notwendig, wenn man z.B. die 32DI-Karten mit 1 mm² Drähten verdrahten muss - fragt nicht nach der Sinnhaftigkeit :?: 


mfg
Max


----------



## smoe (12 November 2005)

Leider auch nicht. Die Baugruppe samt Fronttür entspricht den 16 kanaligen DI/DA

smoe


----------



## Technik (27 März 2008)

*CAN300 Systeme Helmholz*

Halo an alle,

es geht darum, von einem Mikrokontroller aus, der sich auf eine Platine befindet(Infineon XC886), an die SPS (Siemens S7) Befehle zu senden und zu empfangen. Hierfür haben wir die Schnittstelle von Ihrem Hause Systeme Helmholz CAN300 erworben und an die S7 angebunden. Die Hardware-Konfiguration hat soweit funktioniert. Die Hantierungsbausteine die auf der CD mitgeliefert worden sind haben wir auch eingefügt. 
 Unser Problem ist es, die S7 in Kombination mit der CAN300 Baugruppe soweit zu bekommen, das ich von der S7 Befehle senden und vom Mikrokontroller natürlich auch empfangen kann. Wir wären über eure Hilfe bzw. Unterstützung sehr dankbar, und würden uns über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

M.f.G.

Technik


----------



## cbokholt (27 März 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir erlaubt, den Kollegen "Technik" direkt zu kontaktieren. 

MfG,
Carsten Bokholt
(Systeme Helmholz)


----------



## redfoxdipps (23 April 2008)

Hallo,
schaut mal bitte unter http://www.anybus.de und dort unter Gateways. Die haben kleine Gateways für die Umsetzung von verschiedenen Feldbussystemen (ca. 170 Varianten).

Grüße, Peter.


----------



## redfoxdipps (23 April 2008)

... ich noch mal,
das ist spezieller:
http://www.anybus.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-S_CAN-S.shtml


----------

